# Any Info On This Mill



## bama7 (Jun 9, 2018)

An old friend of mine has offered to sell me an old benchtop milling machine for what I believe to be a good price. He doesn't know anything about the mill and of course I know even less. I am in hopes someone can give me some info on it. I will attempt to add pictures. Thanks


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jun 9, 2018)

If it's a good price I'd jump on it in a minute..don't have any info on it..any tooling will help..good luck


----------



## brino (Jun 9, 2018)

Neat little machine!

I don't recognize it but someone will.
Can you post pictures of the two sides, and maybe the back?

The vertical head looks home-made (not a put-down, at all), and it has the horizontal over-arm (great!).

Any idea what the spindle tapers are? (both horiz. and vert.)

If I good price, I would get it.
-brino


----------



## bama7 (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## bama7 (Jun 9, 2018)

I emailed my friend asking for pictures from both sides and the back. There is also some tooling in the top draw, but no pictures yet. Thanks guys!


----------



## bama7 (Jun 9, 2018)

Here are a couple more pictures. Also the top drawer with more tooling. The hole in the side is for a crank handle. The handle is missing. The drilled and tapped holes may be to mount one of the motors. My friend got it from a guys estate. He knew the man and said he used it to make model train parts in Penn. My friend said he personally never used it or even finished putting it back together.


----------



## brino (Jun 9, 2018)

hmmmmm.........lets do some accounting.....what I would expect to pay for what I see (assuming used but usable condition)

$30 for the large fly cutter 
$70 for motors
$30 for various pulleys
$70 for fixtures
$20 for the dovetail cutter
$50 for the multiple t-slot cutters
$50 for (what I think are) gear cutters
$40 for shell mills
$50 for various arbours 

What's that $410 _without _the machine...........which looks usable once you get the z-axis crankable.

I guess the two motors would mount in two places for horizontal vs. vertical.

-brino


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 9, 2018)

Might be a benchmaster mill. Or a half dozen other brands but I'd sure buy it if I could. Good luck have fun hope you do get her.


----------



## bama7 (Jun 9, 2018)

My friend has had the mill for 20 to 25 years and of course it was used when he got it. I bought a South Bend 9A from him a few years ago and refurbished it. It turned out really nice. I am pretty sure I will get the mill. I just have to figure when I can take the time to travel the 4 hours there and 4 back. Long drive, but I get a really good deal and get to see a friend as well. He will be 89 in August and I will be 70 in July. I believe he is in much better condition than me. Thanks guys.


----------



## bama7 (Jun 11, 2018)

I got some helpful information today. The Mill is apparently a Lewis. Supposedly they came as a "kit".


----------



## Eddyde (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks like a nice score, hope you get it.


----------



## brino (Jun 11, 2018)

Agreed!
It does look like the Lewis shown here:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/lewis/index.html

Thanks for the update!
-brino

EDIT: and a few documents over here:
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=1854&tab=3


----------



## bama7 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks again guys. Those references will be some good reading. I love the freight charges listed in the 1934 (?) catalogue.


----------

